# T-Jet Blazer Pro Platen Gap Error



## elitecustomprint (Nov 19, 2009)

Hope someone can help. I'm a new owner of a screen printing/DTG buiseness and having problems with my T-Jet Blazer Pro. The cyan got plugged and after unplugging that now have a 0001000C Error Code. Found out that it is a Platen Gap problem but I don't know how to fix it or what a platen gap is. Please any help I would appreciate.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

From Hawkeye in our Support Department:

You will need to check the triangle white piece that is on the outside of the printer on the gear side. It moves in and out with the print head. If it is not moving freely you will get this error. It is attached to the plastic rod that goes behind the print head and is attached to a spring. You will want to look at that also to make sure it moves freely and is still attached to that spring.

If that is not it, you will want to check the ribbon cables that go into the interconnect board that are right behind the waste tank. If those ribbon cables look good the the next place to look would be on the main board. You will want to make sure that red plug is in and that the ribbon cables are all plugged in properly also.


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## elitecustomprint (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you for your quick response. I checked that plastic push rod and found it broken of from the push conector on the gear side. I will try to glue it but do you know were I can get this part?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

I would not try gluing it. It won't hold. We do stock the part.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## elitecustomprint (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank You Harry I will call and order the part now. Again thanks for the help. I will add this to my maintenance log for future error code repairs.

Dan (Elite Custom Printing)


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Happy to help.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## mocnimare (Feb 9, 2014)

equipmentzone said:


> Happy to help.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNxMHexgBcg#t=0[/url]

Can comeone help, please...


----------



## mocnimare (Feb 9, 2014)

Can someone make a photo of that triangle white piece that is on the outside of the printer on the gear side? 

thanks a lot


----------

